# EasyTabs



## CAMARO68 (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi, I have a Gibson epiphone and I am into rock and classic rock. I also just learned how to play tabs about a 2 months ago so I can just usally play the intro's and most courses and I was wondering if any one knew some good but easy songs that don't have wicked solo's and things that are hard and fast that would be fun to play.


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Try some AC/DC stuff, hard rocking classic and (mostly) easy.

Tarl


----------

